# Integrated sound card not working after re-format to WinXP



## Bacherrabit (May 18, 2006)

What the subject says really. My sound was working just fine before the re-format, now i cant play any sound at all. I downloaded one of the everest trials and and under Motherboard it says there is an integrated audio device.

Also, under Multimedia it shows this 
Device Description	Type
Realtek ALC200(P)/ALC201(A) @ SiS 7012 Audio Device	PCI
Under the PCI/ PnP Tab

But in the Device Manager, it doesent show that realtek devise anywhere. I tried downloading a driver for the realtek device but there is no way for me to update that device as i can not find it in the Device Manager, so i dont know how to apply the driver.

Any ideas?

Edit: I also forgot to say that when i run dxdiag, it doesent show anything under the sound tab. It says there is no sound device installed.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you enabled onboard sound in BIOS?

*SIS 7012 Audio driver 1.12d*

*Older drivers* for different OS's


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It looks like you have a Reaktek sound card. If you look in the WINDOWS folder, there should be an application that will install the driver.


----------



## jnob (Nov 22, 2005)

First, if you have a cd that came with the motherboard/computer it should have the drivers for the audio. If not...

If the driver you downloaded is correct and it is not self installing (ie. a .exe file). You can manually install the driver by going to Start, Control Panel, Add Hardware. A wizard should walk you through the steps of intalling it manually.

If that driver does not install properly, I would search the internet for your computer model (if store pre-built) or motherboard model (if custome built) and get the specific drivers from the manufacturer.


----------



## Bacherrabit (May 18, 2006)

koala said:


> Have you enabled onboard sound in BIOS?
> 
> *SIS 7012 Audio driver 1.12d*
> 
> *Older drivers* for different OS's


That SiS driver did the trick. I never would have figured that out, thanks a ton Koala.


----------

